# New Tegu Enclosure



## ageber (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are some recent pics of our newest enclosure from jworlds. it is a double stacked cage. I have a lewisi cross in the bottom portion and one of our tegu's in the top half. Both levels have a water basin that emptys right into my sink with a flip of the switch. the cages are lighted and heated with mega ray bulbs. There is a built in hide as well


----------



## Adam87 (Jan 11, 2010)

that is one beautiful cage great job


----------



## AF1Bird (Jan 11, 2010)

Great set-up.


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd love more pics! Its GORGEOUS!


----------



## ageber (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments. I will take more pics. My tegu seems to be loving it. she was in a much smaller tank. i see her in the water alot. The heated water helps with the humidity as well.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow! Nice cage. How long did it take you to make that? And are you a carpenter?


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 12, 2010)

I think that is my favorite cage ive seen so far! It just blows my mind


----------



## ageber (Jan 12, 2010)

the cage was built by jworlds. He is doing all of our cages. the guy is amazing. i tell him what i am hoping for and he does the rest.

here is a pic of our iguana enclosure


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jan 12, 2010)

Those are really great cages. Zoo quality indeed! How many reptiles do you have?


----------



## ageber (Jan 12, 2010)

currently we have 38 reptiles, 1 dog, a parrot, 2 salt water reef tanks, and 3 sugar gliders. we had a few more but we lost a few of our panther chameleons. Not sure why.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 13, 2010)

You have a zoo lol. That is so cool. I love your enclosures  . I would love to have that guy's job and be able to build enclosures like that.


----------



## isdrake (Jan 13, 2010)

ageber said:


> currently we have 38 reptiles, 1 dog, a parrot, 2 salt water reef tanks, and 3 sugar gliders. we had a few more but we lost a few of our panther chameleons. Not sure why.



Wow that's a lot. You must have a pretty large house.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jan 13, 2010)

ageber said:


> currently we have 38 reptiles, 1 dog, a parrot, 2 salt water reef tanks, and 3 sugar gliders. we had a few more but we lost a few of our panther chameleons. Not sure why.



Geezzz :shock: . Do you breed any of you're reptiles?


----------



## ageber (Jan 13, 2010)

we have not bred any yet, all pets. My 13 year old wants to have his own chain of pet shops and own a zoo so he is going to try his hand at breeding some of our high end bearded dragons, our tegus, our crested geckos, and our sugar gliders. of course we will wait until they are all old enough to breed. 

Our house is not that big, normal size. Our finished basement is 900 sq ft of living space and another 600 sq ft of storage. we finished the basement to provide a nice area for the reptiles and us when we are hanging downstairs.

I am a big believer in encouraging my kids dreams and doing my best to help them attain them. Raising animals is a much better hobby than alot of what they could be doing.

this is s pic of my son holding a blue iguana, courtesy of Tom Crutchfield.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cool. And I agree with you about the rasing anmials. I absolutely love it.


----------



## All_American (Jan 14, 2010)

ive always been a fan of jworlds cages... just never wanted to pay the cash for them myself... your son is one lucky kid to have a parent like you that encourages him with what he wants to pursue.


----------



## ageber (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for the compliment. I am sure most parents encourage their kids to dream and support their hobbies as best they can. 

I did alot of research and i had a number of custom cages built for us. None of them compare to jworlds work. I had a custom formica tegu cage built. by the time i was done at a discount, it was several thousand dollars. It is not nearly as nice as jworlds. when we are done, my basement will look like a zoo or museum done with all his cages. We have 3 so far and everyone is amazed at them, even people who are not into reptiles.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jan 14, 2010)

The cage looks beautiful and that's good you do so much for your son. He(and me I guese) are very fortunate we can keep reptiles as such a young age because alot of people can't. I often have to convice my parents to get any kind of pet even leos. It took me about a year to convince my mom to get my argentine which was NOT easy lol. She looked at the pics on Bobbys website and was like "Oh my God they get that big! It could eat a small dog!" lol. One day I would love to dedicate basement space to all my reptiles and fish.


----------

